# Gratulation nach Thüringen! Fahndungserfolg des LKA!



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2013)

Das LKA Thüringen hat einen großen Erfolg im Kampf gegen die organisierte Kriminalität erzielt. Durch den Einsatz modernster Technik und durch akribische Ermittlungsarbeit gelang es, eine der größten Bedrohungen der inneren Sicherheit Thüringens auszuschalten. Ermittlerteams aus verschiedenen Ländern werden wohl demnächst Schlange stehen, um vom LKA Thüringen zu lernen.


Die ganze Geschichte gibt es hier.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2013)

Aber wo ist der Fahndungs-Erfolg?


> Die Aufzeichnungen wurden nach LKA-Auskunft aber nicht ausgewertet, weil es danach keine Diebstähle mehr gegeben habe.


Der Täter wurde doch anscheinend nicht ermittelt.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Januar 2013)

Der Fahnungs"erfolg" war, dass die Diebe auf Grund der Pressemeldungen ihre Tätigkeit eingestellt hatten.
Ob sich der Aufwand gelohnt hat bzw ein Schuss ins eigene Knie ist, wird sich noch zeigen:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/suche-nach-klopapierdieb-im-lka-thueringen-a-878212.html


> Die Gewerkschaft der Polizei (GdP) und die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG) haben inzwischen einen Forderungskatalog an Thüringens Innenminister Jörg Geibert übergeben. Darin wird unter anderem eine unabhängige Kommission vorgeschlagen, die interne Verfahren gegen Polizisten auf ihre Verhältnismäßigkeit prüfen soll.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2013)

> die interne Verfahren gegen Polizisten auf ihre Verhältnismäßigkeit prüfen


Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier nicht das einzige, was dort geprüft werden sollte. Vor genau zwei Jahren hatte ich einer Beamtin des LKA Thüringen eine persönliche Neujahrsnachricht mit größtenteils dienstlichem Bezug auf deren dienstlichen eMailaccount geschickt. Mit einem schallenden Rüffler kam dann die Antwort zurück, dass ich sowas sein lassen solle, weil die "Innere" überall herum schnüffeln soll. Der Kontakt brach darauf hin total zusammen.

Die Beamten dort scheinen auch mit hinreichend bestücktem Klopapier unter strakem, inneren Druck zu stehen. Da wunderts einem kaum, dass nach außen hin eher Dünnpfiff dringt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2013)

Wer mich ein wenig kennt, weiß, dass ich so eine Nullmeldung nicht immer ganz zufällig lanciere...
In diesem Sinne: Schöne Grüße nach Thüringen. Und: immer schön den eigenen Anspruch beachten!


> Schnell und zweckmäßig auf sich ständig wandelnde Formen der Kriminalität und neue Herausforderungen zu reagieren gelingt dem Landeskriminalamt, weil in nur einer Behörde vielschichtige Informationen zusammengeführt und bewertet werden, modernste Technik vorgehalten und effizient genutzt sowie die Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Behörden und Stellen koordiniert und gewährleistet wird.


http://www.thueringen.de/th3/polizei/lka/vorstellung/leitung/index.aspx

Na dann!

PS:
Hütet euch vor der Wut eines Geduldigen!
(John Dryden)

Dieser Thread wird in noch unbestimmter Zeit wieder ausgegraben werden. Versprochen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (20 Januar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dieser Thread wird in noch unbestimmter Zeit wieder ausgegraben werden. Versprochen.


Glaube ich dir und momentan kann ich dir noch folgen. Wem ich aber so gar nicht folgen kann, ist das:



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> THLKA schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > wandelnde Formen der Kriminalität und neue Herausforderungen zu reagieren gelingt dem Landeskriminalamt


...meint man damit (noch immer aktive,) alte Seilschaften, die zerschlagene NSU, den Sumpf beim dortigen Verfassungsschutz oder was?

Mir ist 1997 der damalige, mittedreißiger Chef der Weimarer Polizei (POR) in der dortigen Fußgängerzone begegenet. Mich hat es gewundert, dass er zwar in Uniform, mit goldenen Sternen dekoriert aber ohne Waffe dort spaziert war. Ich fragte ihn danach und er meinte nur lapidar: _"...dafür habe ich meine Leute"_ und zeigte auf einen korpulenten Kollegen, einen heute sicherlich längst penionierten Obermeister. So oder so ähnlich stelle ich mir seither die thüringer Polizei vor. Gemach, gemach!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (20 Januar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer mich ein wenig kennt, weiß, dass ich so eine Nullmeldung nicht immer ganz zufällig lanciere...
> In diesem Sinne: Schöne Grüße nach Thüringen. Und: ...


 
... dann ab-in-den-Urlaub

Aber nicht nach Thüringen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2013)

Thüringen ist wunderschön und definitiv ein zu empfehlendes Urlaubsland!


----------



## H. Pilch (21 Januar 2013)

Ich darf meinen thüringer Kollegen empfehlen, die Unkosten, die durch die Überwachung und das Verschwinden, entstanden sind durch folgende Dienstanweisung zu reduzieren:

*Das Toilettenpapier ist beidseitig zu verwenden. *​​​H. Pilch​


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2013)

Jau, der Erfolg der Dienstanweisung liegt dann klar auf der Hand


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Durch den Einsatz modernster Technik .....
> 
> Die ganze Geschichte gibt es hier.



Hui....

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...apier-Affaere-harrt-neuer-Einsaetze-460900475
http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/rfid-chips_klopapieraffaere100_cpage-1_zc-aae7aa91.html







Vorgestern kam im TV ein Bericht zu dem Thema und man mutmaßte darin, dass die ganze Affaire einen völlig anderen Hintergrund hatte, als nur die Sache mit dem Klopapier. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Sender erinnern, um den Beitrag online finden zu können. Kann mir da wer helfen? Der war nämlich recht intersssant.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juli 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr an den Sender erinnern, um den Beitrag online finden zu können.


http://www.insuedthueringen.de/regi...ffaere-harrt-neuer-Einsaetze;art83467,3273447


> Darüber berichtete am Freitag der MDR Thüringen.


http://www.mdr.de/exakt/lka_thueringen100.html


> Exakt vom 09.07.2014 Interne Machtspiele in Thüringen – Sollen kritische Beamte mundtot gemacht werden?
> Wer kritisch ist und Missstände aufzeigt, wird mundtot gemacht. Diesen harten Vorwurf erhebt die Polizeigewerkschaft in Thüringen gegen Behördenleiter. Schon 20 Fälle hat sie gezählt. Auch die Kritik eines Beamten an Ermittlungen zu einem ominösen Klopapierdiebstahl hatte drastische Folgen für den Polizisten.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2014)

Daaanke!


----------

